

Steve Jobs says "No" to iPhone tethering on the iPad - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/58238

======
ndl
Apple's taking a real gamble these days.

On one hand, I'm sure they understand well the market that doesn't want to
deal with customization. Ever since the iMac and maybe even before then, Apple
has catered to people who want their computer to just work (for Apple's
definition of "just work") with no hard thinking on the buyer's part.

As Apple now continues this philosophy into devices over which it has even
greater control (a Mac is, after all, a Unix box, if you need one), we see the
other side of Apple philosophy more clearly. Techies don't like it when a
device has been locked down to reduce its functionality. It feels arbitrary to
prevent use of technology that could trivially work. The app store really
draws this into the open. No porn, no hacks, no Macs, no mention of competing
platforms... the list goes on. Arbitrary restrictions - we'll see just how
much developers will put up with.

------
elblanco
Yup, Apple just ensured they won't get any more of my money.

